# a arm bushing removal



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i know this has been covered,but i cant get the **** bearings out...i took out the snap ring.and put a 17mm socket on it...been beating on it for like 30mins...how did everyone do theirs??? help me out please!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Easiest if you have a press. I've had to bring a couple to EasTex ATV over in crosby and let Shawn get them out though because I couldn't.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea a press is the best thing you can use. I used a socket to get some of it out then I used a punch to knock the rest out it was a major pain in the butt.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

spray some zep45 or pb in there and let it soak in good, then beat the daylights out of it. pretend it slept with your girl and just whale into it. mine was a pain also i was determind though so i didnt take mine to my mechanic buddy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have any rust to deal with up here so all I have to do is use one of these bar vises and a couple of scockets..because I don't break the ball joint loose. I'd soak it in some zep or PB, the get set up and heat the outer tube a little before applying pressure.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Ill try using a press..but I don't see how its going to push into it witout it grabbing from the other side??..how's that gonna work..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have to use some sort of shim or hollow spacer to where the bushing can be pressed out


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

On the upper A Arm, the rotator joint thing has a clip on both sides. 

I used a large vise with a socket. On one side use a socket the same size as the bearing, the other side use a socket the same size as the tube.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

I just finished beating the phuck out of it!.used the 17mm.and some extensions.wit a ton of pb blaster...my hands r sore from beating it..lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Have to use some sort of shim or hollow spacer to where the bushing can be pressed out


Right...big socket on the outside so the bearing can come out...little one for the inside....


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just did my bro in laws went easy thanks to mimb this site kicks a$$


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I've used all the tricks you guys described, but I found heating it with a plumbers torch work wonders.


----------

